# Verizon FIOS Box Says 'boot' for Hours??



## Dell Fan

I noticed this out of the blue one late afternoon & it's been like that all night tonight, so I'm on the Verizon website in which it's trying to troubleshoot, but it's not working yet.

Is there anything I can do on my end, otherwise I guess I'll be calling Verizon tomorrow. As long as I don't lose all my recorded shows & it doesn't delete all the future shows it's programmed to record. 

Anyone know what to please do here?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Since this is a Verizon cable box, the only people who are going to be able to troubleshoot it and fix it is Verizon.

Unfortunately, the common fix for these problems is to replace the box and they never save your recorded shows or future recording list.


----------



## Dell Fan

I called Verizon & didn't even have to talk to a live person. It's been fixed!


----------



## yustr

I too have Verizon and I too have had occasions where it gets stuck in a loop. The refresh signal method usually works but not every time. The first thing to do is remember that it's a computer - a basic one no doubt but a computer nonetheless. What it needs is a swift kick in the ... :whistling: Try shutting it down and restarting. If it won't shutdown try holding the power button in for some seconds to do a hard shutdown. Either way, then unplug it at the power cord and wait 30-60 seconds and plug it back in. It will then go through it's boot sequence and you should be fine. If that doesn't work call them. They'll have you do the refresh then the power down and unplug thing again but they're just reading from a script so play along.

Good luck.


----------



## Dell Fan

Thanks again. It was a 10-15 min call with the automated system. I didn't even have to speak to a live person & it was fixed! That was the first time it did that, but glad it was fixed.


----------

